# Am I getting old!!



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Many people think of knitting as being done by old folks...which is somewhat true, but many of us learned when we were much much younger so we need to keep that tradition alive and teach other younger people....they just wouldn't want to be part of a knitting forum...don't know what they're missing.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I joined a knitting club last year and wondered if I too was getting old. However, I am the second oldest there, at 43 years of age. Other members are 24, 26, 37, 50 something and 70 something. I was so surprised to find ladies in their 20's - especially as the two of them had only just discovered the art of knitting. I think the younger ones are much braver at tackling the more difficult patterns, and of course knitting and crochet are actually quite trendy at the moment, so I am keeping up with the youngsters!


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


I guess that makes me "old" at the ripe old age of 35 lol!! My 12 yold daughter told me knitting was for old ladies so oh well I guess I am old to her!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

My knitting group is age 21 to 65...


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

At 51 my family fondly calls Grandma Clara after our grandmother who knitted and crocheted wonderful gifts for us. And they anxiously await their gifts from me. I'm proud to be "old"


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

NO NEVER! we are not old, we are well seasoned!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Well heck, I know I'm oldish (grin) but when I started doing this, I was only about 20!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

That's what I was told when I first began knitting in the subways of New York on my daily commute to grammar school in downtown Brooklyn ... in 1954. I heard it many times when I was younger; not any more. Now people just assume I'm working on some baby thing or other.

I've never assumed it to be a pass-time of the elderly alone. I may have learned from my grandmother, but only after a younger classmate began knitting on the school bus. Never saw Mamita knitting, just her knitting bag always hanging on the back of the bedroom door - as though she were going to pick it up again tomorrow; she never did.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm 34, 35 next month, and don't consider myself old, but I love knitting, and knitting paradise has replaced most of my facebook stuff.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

The cheek of it, lol! 

I hadn't knitted for a long number of years until I was inspired to take it up again by one of the young women in my class at grad school. She's 24 - and definitely NOT old - she's incredibly trendy and sells lots of what she makes in upmarket local stores.

Also, there's a couple of local knitting groups of long standing that meet on a weekly basis for a "stitch and bitch", originally started by 20somethings and which remain very popular.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Never. I am forever young. Taking delight in the silliest of things.

One that is not silly but wonderful is a local young trendy coffee and bookshop is now the home of a knit and yarn meeting place for their young and trendy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My daughter (and husband) are just intrigued by me on a social website- let alone meeting someone this way as I did yesterday! I am not even on facebook or anything similar.


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

You are only as old as you feel.Im 62,and feel I dont feel old.I just look old.Been gray hair since I was 17.Thank goodness for hair dye.LOL..Reached 35 and dont even dye it anymore.Waste of money and time is what I think.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

This is where we guys have it made. No one will ever accuse us of being little old ladies that knit. LOL


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

NO!!! JUST OLD FARTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joanieponie (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm 69 + 2 days, and will never admit to being "old". I prefer "better".


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Age is actually a frame of mind...Yes I have some years on me ..ripe old age of 61 and dang proud of it...
I know some sterotype knitters as grey haired bun wearing rocking chair grannys...So NOT true..right DAVE?? lol..
I love what my 41yr old daughter says about me...
MOM you are always reinventing yourself...guess that is how we stay young...NO I do not dress or act like a 20 yr old..I just have a young mind...and spirit..now body is totally different lol
Just embrace whatever age you are or think you are!
Hugs and God Bless all,


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I am 67, but started knitting when I was pregnant with my oldest daughter (at age 21) when I decided to make her a sweater. Three years later, I learned to crochet to make a sweater for my second daughter. So, no you aren't old--just "well-seasoned".lol


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that knitting and crochet is interesting no matter what age.Going into my local yarn shop it made me realise that all ages are interested and knitting and crochet is back in fashion...Yipee.


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Uh Oh, So mistaken she is, and quite out of the loop in my opinion. I learned to knit in my young teen years from a wonderful, patient 20-30 something teacher in my girls church group. She taught us all how to make mittens Now I do the same, teach my young nieces, my son's girlfriends, and students at my high school how to knit.The teachers even use it as an incentive for the naughty ones to encourage good behavior and good studies. And is Vanna old!Then I am too. I love her yarn.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My son's girl friend is 25 and I taught her to knit. He told her "Congrats...you are now an old lady". When I confronted him about this and ME being old, he just turned red.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 5, 2011)

joanieponie said:


> I'm 69 + 2 days, and will never admit to being "old". I prefer "better".


I like to think of myself as "lived in"!


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Please, you are as old as you feel. I teach knitting and the youngest has been 9yrs old and the oldest was 64yrs young. I find that the older women are doing the knitting for the grand children and the parents love them. Tell her that one day she will be told the same thing it may on another subject but it will happen.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


Well, my older daughter once complained she was getting old. I sent her a card that said something like "You can't be getting old, because that would mean I am getting older, and that isn't going to happen!"

And besides, this is the youngest, most fun group of "oldies" I've ever been around!


----------



## janie973 (May 20, 2011)

OH MY !!! Well if that is the case then I was considered old at 12 .. that is when I started crocheting and have crocheted ever since -- knitting came a bit later LOL I got a kick out of your comment, Thanks for the good laugh !!! hahahahhaaaa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

If knitting is an old person thing then I've been old for most of my life. :-( My mom taught me when I was 5.  I actually know more young people that both knit & crochet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My 15 yr old granddaughter thinks it strange when she sees me online laughing my head off. There have been some very funny jokes shared and one day there was a question that struck everyone's funny bone. The responses were hilarious and I sat there laughing. She is learning something else about knitting and the people who do.


----------



## ramara (Jun 27, 2011)

Tell her she needs to take it up to be in with the 'it' crowd lol! i've been knitting since i was about 6 and am now 42 ( a very young looking and acting one) and know it keeps your mind active and your joints supple!  i'm now teaching children to knit and feel that it can really thrive with the right people on board! i also knit with wire with hand made glass pieces mounted to it! it keeps me out of trouble anyway lol happy knitting xxx


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I'm 34, 35 next month, and don't consider myself old, but I love knitting, and knitting paradise has replaced most of my facebook stuff.


I am 63 and don't consider me being old. But my grandson who is 10 loves to see Grandma knitting when he is around me. He always me to make him things. I have a long list from him. I think it just represents being a true grandma with knitting needles in my hand making something.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds so funny... I hope you stay with it. My daughter said almost the same thing to me and I told her maybe I should get an older daughter!!! LOL


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

There are lots of young women who knit! I'm told that even Reese Witherspoon knits!


----------



## pamelajoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Knitting has become a huge fad with college kids now and I think we should teach kids younger!!! When kids are able to create things with their own hands it improves their self esteem and self worth. Kids are so entertained now by gadgets and things that they never learn to create with their hands. So sad!


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

I will be 51 next month....learned to knit and crochet 40 years ago when I was 11 and taught myself. My mom didn't do any needlecrafts because of her bad eyesight. My grandma embroidered and my aunt helped me out whenever I hit a snag in my work.
My grandfather was in his 70's when he taught himself how to crochet and embroider after watching me do it! He also bought himself a sewing machine and made my son's first quilt when he was born!


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


There are a few young ones on this forum. I have a few friends all under 30 who knit


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, you hit it right on the nail head. I'm 74 years old in body but so much younger in mind. Our 18 year old grandson( our youngest one) says I'm to funny. He loves to hear about my childhood. Don't pay attention to your age ever, just do what you're doing and appreciate every minute.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

My favorite story about age. I worked at a small drug stoe where the owner's mother helped. I guessed she was About 80 so I didn't think it would be embarrassing to ask
how old she was. She said "Can you keep a secret? " I said yes. She said. "So can I "


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I taught my 8-year old grandson to knit a few weeks ago. He said he thought knitting was only for old ladies (I'm 62). He loved learning and thought he was the coolest for knowing how to knit.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

I haven't been called "old" but I have been referred to as "Madame DuFarge"... (not sure of the spelling of her name, but I think I have it there.)


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Growing old beats the alternative, but I might mention part of the attraction of yarn for me is considering the technology & math of the fabrication techniques. (This is what happens when math-geeks get old)


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet as a child, kept up with the crochet especially during my twenties, and started knitting again in my late fifties. My favorite independent yarn shop is owned by a mother-daughter team and the shop is filled with folks of all ages, so hiss boo to those who think knitting is just for old people. But for those of us who ARE old, just remember that keeping track of all those stitches, figuring out patterns, and learning new techniques keep the synapses in our brains connecting! I hope to be young at heart for a very long time!


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

We are NOT getting OLD. We are getting BETTER.....like wine that ages.....it becomes SMOOTHER. Don't you think that all those sort of awkward movements we made when we first learned to knit (or crochet) have sort of smoothed out and now we are like a well-oiled machine.......running without a hitch. I am 74, pushing 75 in a few months, and my children don't mind me bringing my knitting or crocheting over to their house to keep myself occupied (I usually spend a few nights at their place just to visit. I lost my husband 2 years ago, so my knitting time has just increased, because I love the quiet and comfortable feeling of being able to just sit there and knit if that is what I want to do).

Just keep smiling, and happy knitting.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

5nephi said:


> This is where we guys have it made. No one will ever accuse us of being little old ladies that knit. LOL


Your as old as you feel and I feel young I started knitting when I was 14, I would do the stocking stitch and my Mother the shaping when I first learnt. I am loving the help and chat on this site and it is so good to hear that many of you are young people. :lol:


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

This is a much nicer,& more productive than face book and I have learned so much is such a short time. Thank you all for the wonderful advice!


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

bily said:


> This is a much nicer,& more productive than face book and I have learned so much is such a short time. Thank you all for the wonderful advice!


I agree bily, you don't get to talk much about knitting on facebook.
:lol:


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

When I worked in a hospital, many years ago the letters "LOL" signified a little old lady!
I learned to knit as a child, but did quite a lot at university, while many of my classmates were playing euchre or bridge. When we graduated, I had a lot more to show for my years of studying than my friends had. And now, I knit almost constantly---always at least 3-4 projects on needles!


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

I have loved reading all these responses and am so glad there are others who think like I do. I'm not old, the kids just keep growing up is my motto. I learned to knit some 10+ years ago and my daughter learned too, she is only 24 now and still enjoys it as well as the projects I have done for her and others!


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

cathie white said:


> When I worked in a hospital, many years ago the letters "LOL" signified a little old lady!
> I learned to knit as a child, but did quite a lot at university, while many of my classmates were playing euchre or bridge. When we graduated, I had a lot more to show for my years of studying than my friends had. And now, I knit almost constantly---always at least 3-4 projects on needles!


Then how fitting to the subject is l.o.l? My daughter started me off with it in her texts and told me it means laugh out loud now.
I never am without at least one project on the needles either.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I began knitting in high school!!!


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

ConnieS said:


> I have loved reading all these responses and am so glad there are others who think like I do. I'm not old, the kids just keep growing up is my motto. I learned to knit some 10+ years ago and my daughter learned too, she is only 24 now and still enjoys it as well as the projects I have done for her and others!


Hi Connie, I like that idea about our kids growing up, sounds good to me. One of my daughters knits but I am still trying with the younger one. She is content for me to do it for her.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Google Goth Knitting Sites and decide if that knitting is being done by "old ladies". There are a lot of nontraditional knitting designs being created by young knitters. I do not think yarn-bombing is totally the product of "grannies".


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW I told my son that my goal in life was to be a dirty old lady, chasing young men down the street. He said that I had already achieved my goal.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

We have a Teen Knitter's group at our library. It is listed as Knit and Read....well I love to read and Love to knit....so I wanted to join...there I was told I was too old..but hey if teens are doing it, we are just teens x whatever.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


Really, and I soppose she is getting younger? Age is in the eye of the beholder. And tell me what is a younger hobby? :roll: If we are old because we knit then so is the 11year old I am teaching. Daughter is so narrow minded and puts lables on people. What is she doing that is productive?


----------



## DinaP (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm in two knitting groups. One with ladies my age (50ish) and one with my daughter's friends (all in their 20s). I have a blast with both groups!


----------



## MarshaH (Mar 23, 2011)

My DIL was crocheting on her front porch one day and all the little girls in the neighborhood asked if she would teach them. She is the oldist in the group at 30.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Old is just a frame of mind. I am 58 and love to knit. It gives me pleasure at accomplishing whatever I set out to do and finishing a project is the hardest part. I've told my teen that knitting is a skill that teaches us tenacity - we begin, go through a production stage and when we finish we know we are up to the challenge of what we set out to do. It helps build our confidence and character.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Old is just a frame of mind. I am 58 and love to knit. It gives me pleasure at accomplishing whatever I set out to do and finishing a project is the hardest part. I've told my teen that knitting is a skill that teaches us tenacity - we begin, go through a production stage and when we finish we know we are up to the challenge of what we set out to do. It helps build our confidence and character.


What a lovely way to put it.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I've been knitting since I was 8 or 10 years old, so I quess that makes me verrrrrrry old. lol...I really never put age and kntting together..I just do it because I love it.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 9. I am now 65 and there has never been a time I did NOT knit. I have 3 children, 2 foster daughters, 4 grandsons and 4 foster granddaughters. I have been knitting throughout my whole life and feel younger in many ways now than I did 25 years ago.

First I made things for parents and brothers and sisters-in-law.My kids always liked what I made and then when in high school and college, their friends wanted the same kind of things I had made them. Next were all the baby things for my grandchildren and all my kids' friends' children. I am knitting now for the 3rd generation and am thrilled that a whole new group of people are still excited to receive my hand made gifts.

I always have 20 things in mind to make for the future. I also make many needlepoints each year to give away. My husband is sooo happy when I actually make something for us and keep it. 

I love reading everyone's comments on this forum. 
We seem to be a very savvy group with very interesting lives. This is NOT the sign of "old ladies".
Nanette


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Some 20ish years ago, my husband said that crochet was for old ladies, and I should do something else... I fixed him. I crocheted him an afghan... (designed myself). He shows that off to anyone who will listen to him... Funny, he never said knitting was for old ladies... 

Personally, I don't think I'm "old" because I've been knitting for about 50 years, and crocheting for just over 20... I wonder if I'm too old to learn some of this new-fangled computer stuff, though. LOL.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be 72 in a few days and have been knitting off and on for probably 65 of those years and still love to do it. My kids used to say knitting was for old people when I tried to teach them years ago--but now that they are having babies and their freinds are having babies all of sudden they love my knitting.---go figure.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

When I was the director of a neighborhood center in the central city, our two youth directors (both in their twenties) decided to teach our children's group to knit. We rounded up all the unused needles and yarn we could from our personal supplies and our local LYS donated a huge amount of orphan skeins. We started teaching the kids with very simple projects. Our best knitter was a twelve year old boy who knitted a scarf as a welcome home gift for his dad who was serving in the army in Iraq. It was full of mistakes and a bit off-kilter, but it is probably the most beautiful piece of knitting I ever saw. Bet his dad thought so too.


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

My daughter NEVER wanted to learn (she's 40) so it's her loss-too busy doing other things. I learned from my mother at a very young age. We had to make our own amusement.. At 71 (almost 72) I give up. This is what keeps our minds working and we are young in spirit.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I work at a college --- and knitting is VERY popular with the college students. My first grade grandson came to me one weekend and asked me to teach him how to knit as well. Seems his grade school has a knitting club and he wanted to join. His mother thinks it is because he will be the only boy with all the girls -- LOL.


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

All you have to do is see the knitting class for children 7yrs and above at our LYS and how eager they are to learn. they certainly aren't old!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

A guy I dated (very briefly) told me that I was an "old lady" when he saw me knitting (I was in my 40's at the time). So I dumped the loser & found someone 100 times better.

My husband winds my yarn into balls for me (having been taught by his mother & older sister when he was young). He doesn't knit, but does sew. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Taught myself to knit and crochet at about 15 and continued until I was in my 50's when I became interested in art and did the rounds of art shows. When my husband died 8 years ago I lost interest, he was my greatest supporter. A friend suggested I take up knittng again and hAve been enjoying it. I have learned so much from this forum and my daughter is glad about it. Dot


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

When one of my good friends found out I had taken up knitting, she remarked "have not seen you for a couple weeks and you have turned into a grandma" she is not the type to ever enjoy a craft like knitting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not a teacher of the arts that I enjoy so much myself. But I encourage everyone around me to knit. It's the Biggest Stress releaser anyone will ever have. I think every young person should be knitting with all this extra stress we seem to have in this world at this time.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know, I'm too busy to have gotten old yet. And I was 78 on June 30.
I watch the young people from the Universiy knitting complicated double needle (what is that double round thing on one or two circular needles so you can knit twp self-striping socks at the same time?) Or two sleeves at a time? They invent high fashion clothes, scarves, hats--you won't believe the patterned gloves knit for the holidays--and the purses etc. etc. When I was a teenaqger we all knit socks for our boyfriends (in class) and I finally learned to knit one my father would like, as the boy friend never lasted as long aas the project. Someone's mother could always turn the heel for us.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2011)

I am 63 now and been married 46 years, had I have not married then I would have been "young" as that was my maiden name.

My Dad will be a "old young" this year when he reaches the age of 90. My Mom always used to say that she would never be old, only Young. No, she never got old anyway as she died at the age of 52.

That reminds me a bit of of a friend called Julie Day who divorced and then married a Mr Knight. !!!!!


----------



## dvbegs (May 26, 2011)

I'm just shy of 86 AND I go into my shop which has been operating for 32 years every day to nuture any one who needs help, reassurance or just a friendly chat. Some of my current customers are the grandchildren of those who came in to announce they were about to become parents, aunts, or grannies. What's more important, knitting is the greatest stress buster, great for dieters and smokers trying to quit and finding something for a child to do on a rainy day. Can you beat it? I have been knitting for 78 years.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe you should tell your daughter you've changed your mind and instead of knitting you've decided to start a rock band.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Old knitters never die...they just slip a stitch!


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm 83 and just got home from my knitting circle. I'm knitting a pair ofa sock, a baby blanket for a grandson because I won't be here forever and he will need it someday, a shawl for me and a baby blanket for the hospital. I have patterns for many other things. What is old?


----------



## JBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading these replies, I have been dreading my birthday on the 18th, I will be 80. It sounds so old but I don't feel any different than I did 10 or 15 years ago, my eye sight may not be as good but I hope to correct that with cateract surgery before long. Have crocheted and knitted for as long as I can remember.
Jalia


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't delay the cataract surgery. A dear friend of mine delayed until he had big goldfish in his tank (instead of guppies!) so he could see them--and he died at 69. So don't wait.
I have had three cataract operations and two detached retinas--was unable to knit or crochet for a long time. And now I find I can do both, follow instructions, and do needlepoint which for years I thought I lacked vision and coordination for. Do we need a new topic on ways to help read stuff on the computer?


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

I am 70 years young. Thats not old. Old is when you don't
do things to keep you young. I don't sit around watching tv all day in my rocking chair. If I am sitting my hands are busy, busy, busy! Reading the forum keeps my mind active too.
Pokey


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

No way! Keep knitting! The young don't realize how much good can come of knitting or crochet or sewing, especially if it's done for charity. The "me, me. me" generations might not undertstand the satisfaction hand needle arts brings both to the crafter and to those you craft for. Listen to your heart!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Oh.Jbrown,80 isn't all that old. I had my 80th recently and I consider that we are mellow!Had my cataract surgery last year and it is amazing. I didn't realize how dusty my house was!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

5nephi said:


> This is where we guys have it made. No one will ever accuse us of being little old ladies that knit. LOL


Come on 5nephi, the other posters are telling their ages. You've jumped in here, so now let's hear it from you: you're HOW old?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

When somebody would say he was getting old Dad used to say:
"Well, it sure beats the alternative-----getting dead!"
Since handcrafts seem to be enjoying a comeback, especially in the heartland, I think there will be more younger folks knitting or crocheting and where will they get help if not from the "Old Heads" like us?
70 and still knitting!
Well, present project is er, crochet.


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 81 - think of the products of my needles and yarn as a lasting memento for my family and friends - bookmarks to afghans, shawls, etc., etc. Better than texting and having nothing to show for it!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The youngest member of my craft group is nine. The oldest is 97.
All ages in between. The nine year old is coming with her big sister,mom and grandmom who are all part of the group. She
is doing very well. I think that knitting,crochet,quilting, and other
fabric arts are passed down to those with the heart for it.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Knitting in the Doc's office one day and a man looked at me and said WHY? and I said "Because I Can"


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

No one here is OLD, we all seem to be young at heart! We enjoy chatting, sharing and learning new things. Old people don't necessarily do that!!


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Knitting in the Doc's office one day and a man looked at me and said WHY? and I said "Because I Can"


Brilliamt answer. :lol:


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

lkellison said:


> 5nephi said:
> 
> 
> > This is where we guys have it made. No one will ever accuse us of being little old ladies that knit. LOL
> ...


You like to keep us guessing 5nephin,hm? :lol:


----------



## andreasadat (May 20, 2011)

Isn't it too sad to think people have that perception, I love doing it so much, let the them think what they might it's an important part of my life. I learn something everyday!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I wrote to a neice whose children are college age and mentioned something abut knitting and how my aunt was indeed the "queen of knitting" amng other things. The neice said "Well, I can hardly crochet--there were rhe afghans of course. But, of course,l I still have the marvelous sweaters you made for the children when they were little."
The casual "of course" was very warming. Most of my sweaters have gone through hand-me down and other circles. A actually met a saque from layette I had embroidered for my child (in Los Angeles) who was then 4 on a baby in Phoenix. It looked fine and so did the baby.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Knitting has been around for centuries how long has the computer been around.


----------



## andreasadat (May 20, 2011)

Good one Clickers!!!!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, if crocheting and knitting are "old folks" hobbies, I was old at 5!

Age is a state of mind and I've taught my granddaughter at age 9 to knit. Age is totally a state of mind and we're all youngsters! (at least at heart)


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


Well I started at aged 11 !! (though I'm 66 now )
I just think it's a great shame that we can't get the younger generation interested in knitting, in fact, crafting in general. Do you think knitting will eventually die of neglect at the hands of the disposable generation ? We have to find a way of making it 'cool' !


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

My husband is 72 and he always says Old is one year older than I am. I'm 55 and I still think of myself as a young woman. Old is always one year older..... :>)


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

PiperMum said:


> I haven't been called "old" but I have been referred to as "Madame DuFarge"... (not sure of the spelling of her name, but I think I have it there.)


Me too! A friend of mine sees me knitting at various meetings and calls me Madame La Farge (that's the correct spelling, I think.) Everytime I whip out my needles, he says here comes Mme la Farge!!!! I love it.


----------



## cyned (Jul 3, 2011)

I am 79 years old and don't feel old. I have been knitting since
I was about 7 years old. My mother taught me. I have progressed to much more difficult projects than she ever attempted. People always admire my work and I have been asked many time to knit for pay. I only knit for lpleasure and make mostly gifts. I live in Florida and the season to wear knitted sweaters is very short. (even cotton.) This is my first post.
Eddybob


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Amazing that younger people this us knitters are old--where did that come from? I've have knitted along time--way before I was old.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

cyned said:


> I am 79 years old and don't feel old. I have been knitting since
> I was about 7 years old. My mother taught me. I have progressed to much more difficult projects than she ever attempted. People always admire my work and I have been asked many time to knit for pay. I only knit for lpleasure and make mostly gifts. I live in Florida and the season to wear knitted sweaters is very short. (even cotton.) This is my first post.
> Eddybob


Enjoyed your post and hope to see many more. Whatcha knittin'?


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

My 4th grade class was taught to knit back in the 50s. Were others taught in school?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Old is just a frame of mind. I am 58 and love to knit. It gives me pleasure at accomplishing whatever I set out to do and finishing a project is the hardest part. I've told my teen that knitting is a skill that teaches us tenacity - we begin, go through a production stage and when we finish we know we are up to the challenge of what we set out to do. It helps build our confidence and character.


Great reply. I think that about says it all. Blessings.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

beejay said:


> Oh.Jbrown,80 isn't all that old. I had my 80th recently and I consider that we are mellow!Had my cataract surgery last year and it is amazing. I didn't realize how dusty my house was!


Seems as if there are advantages and disadvantages in having cataract surgery! Hand work is wonderful to be able to see, but the dust? They are only "dust bunnies".


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I so love reading all your replies and I was just thinking that this forum is a bit "like" meeting at a Starbucks or some other coffee house or tearoom and just sitting around enjoying one another. AND we don't even have to spend money on gas to get there! How about that?!


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

We knitting girls NEVER get old, goodness me, we `mature gracefully`, even with our thinning grey topnots, hairy chins, and a tendency to repeat ourselves,not to mention glasses, false teeth, saying `EH?` when spoken to, walking stick for company, on and on. Never OLD.
luvya all Maki.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5nephi said:


> This is where we guys have it made. No one will ever accuse us of being little old ladies that knit. LOL


Don't hold your breath. Just wait a few minutes and someone will have come up with a name for you "older codgers" (spelling???) Now, that should make you grin. Old ladies indeed!!! These are more like "lovely older ladies" with talent and fortitude!!!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with you whole heartly. I love this site and enjoy all the nice people from everywhere. I've learned so much already...


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Maybe you should tell your daughter you've changed your mind and instead of knitting you've decided to start a rock band.


You hit the nail on the head!! I love rock bands, often go to watch them, the louder the better!! And I turn up the volume when Aerosmith, Queen or ACDC come on!! Sky


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

lkellison said:


> cyned said:
> 
> 
> > I am 79 years old and don't feel old. I have been knitting since
> ...


 I am knitting necklaces!! Sky


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

I began knitting on meat skewers with string, can barely remember when. Had to sit next a boy at school and teach him to knit during the war years, we all made scarves, mittens, and balaclavas. We also made miles of rope netting for the camouflage nets. Long time ago. cheers Maki


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I am old.....73, I recently gave in and joined a knitting and crocheting group at the senior center. I was surprised that all ages of ladies are in this group. From the 20's to the 80's and 90's. And we all get along great. We share and help each other out with our projects. There is no age limit in enjoying yourself .


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey I was 12 when a relative taught me to crochet and what a wonderful thing that has been in my life. At age 18 I taught myself to knit with a learn to knit book. And at age 82 I am still doing both and still have craft sales where I sell my things. My crocheting & knitting have seen me through some tough stressful times so what if I am an old lady. I have enough yarn to crochet & knit for alot more years. Then what is left my granddaughters can have. I taught 2 of them to crochet and they do beutiful work.


----------



## leighbaetzcraft (May 22, 2011)

Well, tell her at least you are young enough to use the computer for a knitting forum!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lkellison said:


> My 4th grade class was taught to knit back in the 50s. Were others taught in school?


I taught 5th grade in the early '70's. A secretary at the school would crochet in the teacher's lunchroom everyday. Fascinated, I asked her if she would show me how. She did. My students wanted to learn how too, so I taught them what I learned. I remember one little boy in particular who would proudly show me what he was working on. Ahhhhh, fond memories.

I am 66 now and, like all of you, I feel young too. Just wiser. I believe our hobbies keep us young, interested in life. We have to use our thinking a lot! :thumbup: We don't get dull and stoggy, that's for sure.

Just one more thing... I was staying for a month up in Whitefish, Montana (a beautiful resort). Out of a restless need, I found the LYS. Imagine my amazement walking in seeing a couple of 20 somethings running it! They were wonderful, encouraging, helpful and very knowledgeable. I hated to leave, my stay being over. I had made a couple of friends!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL


StitchDesigner said:


> Old knitters never die...they just slip a stitch!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I traded knitting lessons for baby sitting, when sitters received 10¢ an hour and the granny couldn't afford it. I am now 80 and still knit. I think I got the best of the deal, don't you?
PS I was just taken for 65...so I am a young 80!!! and still play dolls with my online doll clubs and friends.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> I traded knitting lessons for baby sitting, when sitters received 10¢ an hour and the granny couldn't afford it. I am now 80 and still knit. I think I got the best of the deal, don't you?
> PS I was just taken for 65...so I am a young 80!!! and still play dolls with my online doll clubs and friends.


This post reminds me of the song in the old movie "Gigi" when Maurice Chevalier sang "am I getting old" and Hermine sang back, "Oh no, not you." I'm sure many of you must have seen it and there have been reruns of it on the t.v. so the "young'uns" might have seen it as well.


----------



## JBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

beejay said:


> Oh.Jbrown,80 isn't all that old. I had my 80th recently and I consider that we are mellow!Had my cataract surgery last year and it is amazing. I didn't realize how dusty my house was!


Thanks for the encouragement, my hair dresser said after her cateract surgery she didn't know she had so many cob webs. My doctor says they aren't quite ready, I go every 6 months to the eye doctor. As soon as he says they are ready I am having it done.
Jalia


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I think knitting is for any age. I have just taught some young girls and they are all excited to learn. One even won an award for her knitting in her Jr. Beta club. It is an art that will be with them forever.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

No, just wise. Tell your daughter knitting is a form of art, and art knows no age limits. If she learns any of the needle arts, she will one day become an addict like the rest of us, and be so happy she can create something so beautiful from a piece of string!!


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

When she sees the gorgeous kimono jacket you made for yourself, she will eat her words. Just tell her when she is "old", she can make herself a kimono jacket. Vicki Square has designed some awesome jackets. Not hard to knit and they look great on all body types. Plymouth Yarns has some nice patterns also. I just finished my first jacket using 4 skeins from my stash (at least 10 years on my shelf) and 6 skeins of Encore. It looks TERRIFIC.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


Seems to me that using the computer is a big deal, and definitely not "old".


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> My knitting group is age 21 to 65...


Mine has been 35 and always to 90+.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

You will also have more money to buy more yarn!!!!!

I think it is wonderful to be at the stage where we can be comfortable with ourselves...and "create" beautiful things.
Judy in oz


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

A few days ago i was knitting in my garden at home children gathered around me , they were fasinated with the speed i was knitting at also the post man ,befor i knew it they wanted to learn how to knit and began asking me all kinds of questions, so the children are getting ready to knit all kinds of everything , it made me feel very happy and so does this wonderful site , my mum used to say a stitch in time saves nine, lol Aine,


----------



## alicemaude (Jun 25, 2011)

I taught my granddaughter how to knit when she was 5 years old. She still knits at the old age of 15.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I like Lo'L comment, " we are well seasoned", anyway age is only a number. Some of the young wish the could live as long as some of us.


----------



## miranda Jeffries (Mar 16, 2011)

Never too old to be creative and wish I could join a knitting club, but next best thing for me is my spinning guild, when we meet every two weeks. Ages range from teen to 90's young.
Get your daughter involved.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

T agree with Camilla and Sherryh so true. As I say "Don't let the grey hair fool ya" uh I mean white.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm turning 53 later this month. I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up. I have an in home aide who is almost 21. I've gotten her into crocheting, plastic canvas and knitting too. We both get a kick out of it. We love to go out shopping for yarn. She spent 2 days last week helping to organize all our yarn. We keep it alltogether at my home because I have more space. We share the stash. Last week we were both about broke, but a friend called and said Goodwill had 2 bags full for 10.00. We quickly scraped up the money, raced to the Goodwill and came home with tons of yarn. Lots of fun!. She keeps me young,too.


----------



## dfrecker (Apr 21, 2011)

amen


----------



## sararose (Mar 11, 2011)

At my knitting shop/club I met a young marine knitting a scarf. He told me he was doing this to help him quit smoking. A NICE young man.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Many people think of knitting as being done by old folks...which is somewhat true, but many of us learned when we were much much younger so we need to keep that tradition alive and teach other younger people....they just wouldn't want to be part of a knitting forum...don't know what they're missing.


tell your daughter speak for herself. I am 53 and far from getting old. and I have been knitting since I was 11 years old.


----------



## yayaknits (Apr 18, 2011)

Shortly after high school I worked with a lady in her late 50's who was considering retiring, but she was too young to "sit in a rocking chair and knit all day". At 19 that sounded great to me. 30+ years later, I would still rather rock and knit all day than have to go to work.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

yayaknits said:


> Shortly after high school I worked with a lady in her late 50's who was considering retiring, but she was too young to "sit in a rocking chair and knit all day". At 19 that sounded great to me. 30+ years later, I would still rather rock and knit all day than have to go to work.


amen!!!!!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't feel old either and I'm 64 - been knitting since I was 7yrs old when my Nana taught me. I used to sit by her feet with a tiny pair of plastic needles, studiously knitting with small balls of wool and creating wonders for my dolls! Happy days! The knitting circle I belong to has a very wide range of ages amongst the enthusiasts there - the youngest being 14yrs! She wanted to learn and to knit something for her "expected nephew" and managed a creditable "baby grow" - she is now a regular! xxxx


wondermaid said:


> You are only as old as you feel.Im 62,and feel I dont feel old.I just look old.Been gray hair since I was 17.Thank goodness for hair dye.LOL..Reached 35 and dont even dye it anymore.Waste of money and time is what I think.


----------



## Suzyq123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know of a young nurse that put herself thru nursing studies by selling her knitting.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been knitting since about 16 didn't think I was old then :lol:


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Chava said:


> I wrote to a neice whose children are college age and mentioned something abut knitting and how my aunt was indeed the "queen of knitting" amng other things. The neice said "Well, I can hardly crochet--there were rhe afghans of course. But, of course,l I still have the marvelous sweaters you made for the children when they were little."
> The casual "of course" was very warming. Most of my sweaters have gone through hand-me down and other circles. A actually met a saque from layette I had embroidered for my child (in Los Angeles) who was then 4 on a baby in Phoenix. It looked fine and so did the baby.


I'll bet that was such a lovely feeling, to see your work obviously treasured, for generations. I had never thought of keeping my creations within the family, but you have given me lots to think about. x


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

A friend and I was teaching some 7+8 graders how to knit and crochet. One of the girls told us she did not need to learnsome old lady craft.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaki said:


> I don't feel old either and I'm 64 - been knitting since I was 7yrs old when my Nana taught me. I used to sit by her feet with a tiny pair of plastic needles, studiously knitting with small balls of wool and creating wonders for my dolls! Happy days!


Oh, you have just brought back a wonderful memory for me, When I was 8 or 9 I used to knit bolero's, hats, jumpers + for my Barbie doll.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

yayaknits said:


> Shortly after high school I worked with a lady in her late 50's who was considering retiring, but she was too young to "sit in a rocking chair and knit all day". At 19 that sounded great to me. 30+ years later, I would still rather rock and knit all day than have to go to work.


You mean that's NOT what we're supposed to do? :lol:


----------



## Originalsbyannemarie (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, so I am old. And I was knitting all my life long. Now I show my work in my blog and other sites to stimulate and inspire young knitters.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Stitvhed up, perhaps you should get a younger daughter! Kidding.


----------



## andreasadat (May 20, 2011)

kellison, funny you should mention that, I to learn in the fourth grade and have loved it all my life. thanks for the memory!

Andrea


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

My very active,very busy 8yr old granddaughter just started knitting. Yea for her!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Many people think of knitting as being done by old folks...which is somewhat true, but many of us learned when we were much much younger so we need to keep that tradition alive and teach other younger people....they just wouldn't want to be part of a knitting forum...don't know what they're missing.


I think that knitting and crocheting are getting to be more and more of a lost art - just like sewing. Fabric and yarn stores used to be prevalent in my youth. The quality was just beautiful, and every city seemed to have a dedicated fabric & needlecraft store - not the junk you see at Joann's these days. Even the department stores all had a fabric and needlecraft department (Macy's, etc.). I've been taking public transportation to/from work for a long time, and I often do my knitting or crochet work while commuting. However, I've never seen anyone else doing either of these things in all my travels via bus and BART. Everyone else is either sleeping or pecking away at their Blackberry, iPad or notebook computer.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Barb R said:


> My very active,very busy 8yr old granddaughter just started knitting. Yea for her!


Well done to your granddaughter keeping your tradition alive. :lol:


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Many people think of knitting as being done by old folks...which is somewhat true, but many of us learned when we were much much younger so we need to keep that tradition alive and teach other younger people....they just wouldn't want to be part of a knitting forum...don't know what they're missing.
> ...


Much more interesting to knit, than to text. :-D


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Funny, people with those super-high pressure jobs that keep them busy all the time are the one's having the breakdowns, not us knitters.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Kimmyz.....knitting and crocheting are not going by the wayside...the younger set wants to see more modern things, and when they do they are hooked.....I do agree that our quality now is not what it used to be. Fabric or yarns..in local jo-Anns etc. Now we need to "save" for the better quality in a good knit shop.
I do remember the Macy's Dept. store needlecraft dept.
I used to teach needlearts in Macy's N.Y. for Elsa Williams Co. out of W. Townsend Mass. also taught at the Needleart School there....boy..those were the days of quality!!!!
I started knitting at 5 yrs. and am now early 70ties. 
Every chance I get I teach a younger person.Lets keep it going Judy in oz


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Funny, people with those super-high pressure jobs that keep them busy all the time are the one's having the breakdowns, not us knitters.


I know, it is so relaxing I keep on falling asleep, needles in hand, l.o.l.It's suprising I ever complete a project, but I do. :lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Hi Kimmyz.....knitting and crocheting are not going by the wayside...the younger set wants to see more modern things, and when they do they are hooked.....I do agree that our quality now is not what it used to be. Fabric or yarns..in local jo-Anns etc. Now we need to "save" for the better quality in a good knit shop.
> I do remember the Macy's Dept. store needlecraft dept.
> I used to teach needlearts in Macy's N.Y. for Elsa Williams Co. out of W. Townsend Mass. also taught at the Needleart School there....boy..those were the days of quality!!!!
> I started knitting at 5 yrs. and am now early 70ties.
> Every chance I get I teach a younger person.Lets keep it going Judy in oz


I started working at Macy's Hillsdale (San Mateo, CA) at the age of 16. I worked there during my last two years of high school and during my 4 years of college (25 hours per week in the afternoons). In all, I worked there in the Yardage & Needlecrafts Dept. for 6.5 years. I had to learn ALL the needlecrafts because the customers expected me to help them with any of their projects.

One of the perks of this job was that I was allowed to create "model garments" for display. They gave me all the materials. I got to choose the pattern, fabrics, yarn or whatever I desired. After displaying on a mannequin for a few weeks (until all the material was sold), the garment was mine to take home. I was the same size as the mannequin, so I had the most fabulous wardrobe free of charge. Plus it was very fun hearing all of the customers' comments about my creations. Most of the time, they would buy the same pattern, fabric...everything I used. It really helped to sell the merchandise because many people can't envision what a fabric is going to look like until they see it sewn into a garment.

Although I got my B.A. in Music, I ended up getting my M.A. in Fashion Design. So this job at Macy's was good work experience and a lot of fun.

Just to show you how long ago this was... Women employees were not allowed to wear pants in those early days. We could only wear solid color dresses or skirts in black, brown, navy, grey, beige or other very neutral colors. And we all had to wear name tags. Within a few years, the dress codes were relaxed though.

I remember that we had beautiful, large dedicated fabric stores in San Mateo - Stevens, Chandlers, House of Fabrics and others. They all disappeared long ago. Now the only decent fabric store left in the Bay Area is Britex in San Francisco which is a long way from home.

I've been a college teacher for all my adult life, and I try to teach knitting and crochet to my young nieces or anyone else who seems interested.


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

No this is a great site....who cares how old anyone is.....not I


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

My roommate just turned 42 last month. He could'nt believe how old he is. Where does that leave me about to turn 53 later this month? Hmmm...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You are definitely not getting old. I too am 51 and do not consider myself getting old. My daughter, who is 29, has friends in her peer group who are knit designers. They have their own web pages and twitter accounts to get people to buy their patterns and finished designs. There are still plenty of youth (under 21) who are just learning to knit and crochet. This is not a craft for the older sect of life.


----------



## LadyBreeBug (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm glad to hear so many people know younger knitters and there are knitting groups with young knitters in them. I'm 25 next week and I felt like an interloper when i first joined because of the perception people have that knitting is for "old people", but everyone is so lovely on this forum that I don't feel that way anymore!  
LadyBreeBug


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I belong to a fabulous knitting group and the age range is so varied. The ages are from 35-89 and we all get along so well and have lots of fun. In the past we have had women and girls from teens and twenties too. Your daughter must not be aware that knitting is very popular for all age groups. There are knitting groups everywhere with members of multiple ages. She probably would enjoy knitting herself. Tell her to give it a try.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

cyned said:


> I am 79 years old and don't feel old. I have been knitting since
> I was about 7 years old. My mother taught me. I have progressed to much more difficult projects than she ever attempted. People always admire my work and I have been asked many time to knit for pay. I only knit for lpleasure and make mostly gifts. I live in Florida and the season to wear knitted sweaters is very short. (even cotton.) This is my first post.
> Eddybob


Welcome to Knitting Paradise! You'll be amazed at what you learn. Now look at the top for a Private Message and click on the yellow!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I taught my oldest daughter to crochet when she was in her teens and she taught her oldest daughter to to crochet in her teens as well. Just in the last couple years, I taught my daughter ( now in her mid-forties) to knit and this summer, I taught her oldest daughter to knit. They havn't done much with it yet, but I hope they will soon. Grand daughter is 23. Now I am trying to get my other daughter ( age 42) and her two teenage daughters to let me teach them to knit or crochet or both. Daughter says okay, if she can find the time to come over ( I am unable to drive anymore due to a physical handicap, but the hands work just fine.) lol.


----------



## ljb9569 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there, my Dad told me something once, "You are only a day older than you were yesterday." I have crocheted for over 20 years now, and I am trying to figure out this Loom Knitting in a circle thing here. I did a little knitting with 2 needles, but I perfer the crocheting myself. I am trying to get information online about this loom knitting in a circle. Any ideas?


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I stopped knitting for family, some time ago, as my hand made efforts didn't seem to be appreciated. Then, last Christmas I had requests form two of my great nephews--one for a tuque, and one for socks. When he put on his tuque, one of the boys gave me two thumbs up and said "solid!"The other one put his hand made socks on over the socks he was already wearing! I guess the answer for me, is not to knit anything for them without at least consulting with them. It wouldn't do to make something that wasn't "COOL"!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Hi dollknitter,
I, too, like to knit for dolls! I buy the dolls at yard sales, thrift stores, etc. Because my dolls are for Canadian 'mommies' I make hats, mitts, scarves AND sweaters, then sew the rest of the wardrobe--nightie, play clothes, party dresses, and snow suits. They usually go to a women's shelter, before Christmas, or to the church bazaar. It means I can play with dolls, at my age, without someone sending for the men in white coats!
Doll clothes take so little yarn--a good way to use small balls from your stash!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Cathie, I'm a Kathy too! I have never really knit
for myself .Love knitting for my dolls and others. I do a lot of knitting and other crafts for our church's fair, which is never a vendor fair..just a few of us...with great success!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I knit the entire wardrobe of clothing for Barbie dolls from patterns in 1965, even though I really hated Barbies because of the bad role model for the girls. 
I made a total of 5 Raggedy Ann's or Andy's from the pattern in 1968. Andy is sitting on a shelf in my front hall next to a smaller store-bought Ann.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

ljb9569 said:


> Hi there, my Dad told me something once, "You are only a day older than you were yesterday." I have crocheted for over 20 years now, and I am trying to figure out this Loom Knitting in a circle thing here. I did a little knitting with 2 needles, but I perfer the crocheting myself. I am trying to get information online about this loom knitting in a circle. Any ideas?


Loom pattern web sites
http://www.crochetnmore.com/123basics.htm
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/loomed-patterns.html
http://crafts.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Knifty_Knitter_Patterns
http://springyknitting.com/_wsn/page2.html
http://www.loomroom.com/
http://gettinitpegged.com/category/free-loom-patterns/
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingpatterns/p/pinkribbonhat.htm
http://www.purlingsprite.com/knitting_loom_patterns/
http://www.squidoo.com/KniftyKnitter


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I joined a knitting club last year and wondered if I too was getting old. However, I am the second oldest there, at 43 years of age. Other members are 24, 26, 37, 50 something and 70 something. I was so surprised to find ladies in their 20's - especially as the two of them had only just discovered the art of knitting. I think the younger ones are much braver at tackling the more difficult patterns, and of course knitting and crochet are actually quite trendy at the moment, so I am keeping up with the youngsters!


I am old but the girls were jealous,when I was in my teens that I could make great socks & sweaters.My children all had beautiful sweaters and now it's my great grand children.Whenever they go to the zoo everyone remarks about their sweaters with animals on them.


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I joined a knitting club last year and wondered if I too was getting old. However, I am the second oldest there, at 43 years of age. Other members are 24, 26, 37, 50 something and 70 something. I was so surprised to find ladies in their 20's - especially as the two of them had only just discovered the art of knitting. I think the younger ones are much braver at tackling the more difficult patterns, and of course knitting and crochet are actually quite trendy at the moment, so I am keeping up with the youngsters!


I am old but the girls were jealous,when I was in my teens that I could make great socks & sweaters.My children all had beautiful sweaters and now it's my great grand children.Whenever they go to the zoo everyone remarks about their sweaters with animals on them.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> cyned said:
> 
> 
> > I am 79 years old and don't feel old. I have been knitting since
> ...


Welcome ChocPieMum, this is a good site to be. :lol:


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Hi Kathy,
Both the doll and the knitted clothes are gorgeous--nice work! Do you ever enter your work in Fall Fairs? I've had some success with this,and the prize money helps to buy more YARN!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank You Kimmyz for sharing your story!!
You took me back when you mentioned "House of Fabrics"
Many years ago, when I lived in Rockland Co. N.Y. I would save for my weekly fabric shop!!!! I was so upset when it went out of business. Across the street was, and still is,
"The Stitchery"...the most wonderful knitting and needlework store. Dear friends own it. I also made models, and was able to keep them. and help with finishing when holidays came around.
Every once in a while I get a surprise box of lovely yarn, with a note saying...create something wonderful!!! Am I lucky or what? judy in oz


----------



## meenjean52 (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't listen to anyone. If you enjoy something, that's all that matters! I have loved to knit and crochet since I was a child! It's a great hobby!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

knitcrazymomof6 said:


> Stitched Up said:
> 
> 
> > I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky
> ...


Guess I'm getting old to, as I will be 35 next month, except I cancelled my birthday...However, my 7 and 9 year old nieces want to learn what I'm doing. They hope I'm making something for them when I pull out the needles;-).


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad to see all the links for loom knitting. I got a set of knifty knitters and not much in the way of instructructions as I found them at a trhift store. I too will use this information. Been wondering how to use them. I also found some booklets on Amazon.com.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been crocheting since I was 12 years and I am not going to stop now. I enjoy knitting also. The more you knit and crochet keeps "Arthur" from setting in as you get older. I have a crcket and knitting club where I live. My members are 18 to 96 years old. I am proud of them.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> ljb9569 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, my Dad told me something once, "You are only a day older than you were yesterday." I have crocheted for over 20 years now, and I am trying to figure out this Loom Knitting in a circle thing here. I did a little knitting with 2 needles, but I perfer the crocheting myself. I am trying to get information online about this loom knitting in a circle. Any ideas?
> ...


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

One summer my kids used such a loom and formed a cord that ran up and down the long hallway of our apartment three times I think. I don't think it was used for anything but it could have been used for macrame or for a"rag" rug. They had endless fun making it an competed as to who got more done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Old is just a frame of mind. I am 58 and love to knit. It gives me pleasure at accomplishing whatever I set out to do and finishing a project is the hardest part. I've told my teen that knitting is a skill that teaches us tenacity - we begin, go through a production stage and when we finish we know we are up to the challenge of what we set out to do. It helps build our confidence and character.


Hmm ... That makes me wonder if my total of 70+ WIPs/UFOs is a statement on my lack of tenacity/confidence/character.
I think I need to finish/frog more of them!


----------



## semamm03 (Jul 10, 2011)

absolutely not, my 8 year old grandaughter is just learning to knit and now wants to get together with her friends to start a knitting club. i think i'ts great.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Funny, people with those super-high pressure jobs that keep them busy all the time are the one's having the breakdowns, not us knitters.


Some scientist should do a study on the rate (if any!) of 'burn-out' and other mental problems among dedicated knitters/crocheters/etc.

I'm betting there are hardly any!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

When my husband died a very good friend said lovingly, "Now you'll be able to move into a smaller place. And first of all, you should get rid of those books. They crowd the place and they're part of the dust problem."
I kept the books. I kept the apartmentl and refied it so I had a wonderful kitchen, and new floors and windows which I've enjoyed for a long time. Most of the books were packed in the storage locker in large cartons which I do not have the strength to move and sort through. I cannot get at them physically and yes they will be abandoned unless someone will take them to the community book sale.
Among them are books I really think I want--because of mostly sentimental reasons...
Most of them either I no longer want or are in seriously deteriorated condition.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chava said:


> Most of the books were packed in the storage locker in large cartons which I do not have the strength to move and sort through. I cannot get at them physically and yes they will be abandoned unless someone will take them to the community book sale.
> Among them are books I really think I want--because of mostly sentimental reasons...
> Most of them either I no longer want or are in seriously deteriorated condition.


I've had good luck giving away books on Freecycle. I list them and the folks who want them drop by to pick them up. I usually am not home when they want to drop by, so I leave them under an upturned bucket on my porch. 
At 65, I've decided that most of my books can go. If they haven't been read yet, they probably never will. If I've already read them a time or two, they can go to a new reader.

Reading all this has made me late to bike to the knitting group! We're never old, as long as we're thinking and acting.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

We used to have share shelves in local stores. a few years ago an enterprising person set up little share stands in a few stores. The book stores had boxes in front and some on the street where people could pick up books. We now have an annual community book sale (for local non profit orgs) which has grown but is obviously on its way out.

Nobody "drops by" in my neighborhood. The front (and back) porches are non existant or deserted. The last time I looked for a 5 gallon bucket, like the ones painters use, not only were no discarded ones to be found but the recycling center told me they are hard to get.

What is a "bucket?":


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

guess your not from the south. A bucket or a 5 gallon bucket is a large pail. Does that help?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess one thing in favor of knitting is that it keeps the mind young and exercises it. You go to any old age home where there are alzheimer patients, if they learned to knit when they were young, just give them a pair of dpns with a partly knitted sock on the needles. They know what to do with the rest! hehe lol My son had a birthday today and mine was a few weeks ago. I sure feel a lot older on my son's birthday than on mine!!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I was kidding!!!
However, I was looking through my stuff and found my stash of baby sweater button sets, left from when I made those regularly. I also found a Woolworths' bag with a bunch of 29 cent embroidery yarns in various colors. That's what I miss--the dime stores. Are there any Ben Franklin's around anywhere?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Was just talking to a friend and discussed the ages of kids. My stepson turned 33 this year. Now I do feel older. But I am still productive. Finished a knitting project and a crochet one both today. Also ordered some wool for a felting project as that will be something new for me. Got lots of help about felting here at KP. Thanks to y'all!.


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Was just talking to a friend and discussed the ages of kids. My stepson turned 33 this year. Now I do feel older. But I am still productive. Finished a knitting project and a crochet one both today. Also ordered some wool for a felting project as that will be something new for me. Got lots of help about felting here at KP. Thanks to y'all!.


Thank you to all of you that have sent such interesting stories they are all so interesting, I have really enjoyed reading all of them. Sky


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Earlier, I was asking if there were any Ben Franklin "Craft" Stores near folks. I have one close to go to often. They have better yarns and needles, etc. than Joanne or Michaels or HoLo does. And really great sales. No one has responded. You see where I am.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Knitting, crocheting, quilting and sewing are any age crafts. But they won't be if no one teaches our young. They will all die with the old. So grab a young person and teach them what you know or only enough to make them want to know more. A craft is a treble thing to waste.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Dollie in KY. there used to be a BF Crafts in Asheville NC but it closed a few years back. I'm south of asheville and to go to a large store like Micheals, I have to go 1/2 to Asheville. I don't drive due to illness, so I don't get up there often. As far as I know there is only a AC Moore up thier too. I used to live outside oh Cincinnati, but don't recall any Michaels there either. Though there were a few others aroung the area.
jacki.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

No Michaels here ether. We have Walmart, Meijer and the internet. I do miss BenFranklin.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

There are Michaels here.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

*giggles* Where is here???


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

Even adult kids can be funny. I was feeling my age when I was around 58/59. My 30/33 (?) informed me, "Old is when you have a child in high school, one in intermediate school, and one in elementary school all at the same time."


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

how funny. thanx for the laugh.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

"Here" is where I can get to. With the internet, of course, everything is "here." I say "Here" I mean the area of my city. Another person means their own town or neighborhood because they have to travel to get to what is available. Ben Franklin, Woolworth's, etc. were in the "Neighborhood." I think this forum and other places I go to, places I will be a ble to shop at on the internet, and occasional places someone will take me will be my "here" from now in. Y'all heah me?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Chava said:


> "Here" is where I can get to. With the internet, of course, everything is "here." I say "Here" I mean the area of my city. Another person means their own town or neighborhood because they have to travel to get to what is available. Ben Franklin, Woolworth's, etc. were in the "Neighborhood." I think this forum and other places I go to, places I will be a ble to shop at on the internet, and occasional places someone will take me will be my "here" from now in. Y'all heah me?


Aha! a clue. Obviously you can see where I hale from.
j.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> BTW I told my son that my goal in life was to be a dirty old lady, chasing young men down the street. He said that I had already achieved my goal.


HAHAHAHA!!!! Dontcha just LOVE your kids!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well what if you never had kids??


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Our local Community Health Clinic accepts books and magazines and puts them on a shelf in the waiting area for peope to "adopt" if they need something to read. The sign says to " help yourself and give them a home" or something to that effect.


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

5nephi said:


> This is where we guys have it made. No one will ever accuse us of being little old ladies that knit. LOL


I like this one too cute.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


The "Stitch n Bitch" books tell about the newbies who gather and knit now. It's quite fashionable and the sweater patterns are art and glamor. You are with the "in crowd".


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> joanieponie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 69 + 2 days, and will never admit to being "old". I prefer "better".
> ...


I like to think I am vintage as is wine,and classic as are cars. Old, nope! My mom tells me I am young (to her I am because she is 93 years young and no one believes her age because she does not look it. She learned to knit, bowl, and drive when she was in her 60s). As long as I am not in pain and am sane I think old is the wrong word. They don't even call cars old...they are pre-driven. I shall wear red and purple and be called alive!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

scrappinmagic said:


> I will be 51 next month....learned to knit and crochet 40 years ago when I was 11 and taught myself. My mom didn't do any needlecrafts because of her bad eyesight. My grandma embroidered and my aunt helped me out whenever I hit a snag in my work.
> My grandfather was in his 70's when he taught himself how to crochet and embroider after watching me do it! He also bought himself a sewing machine and made my son's first quilt when he was born!


Aren't sailors knots along the line of fiber arts.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

catty1 said:


> bily said:
> 
> 
> > This is a much nicer,& more productive than face book and I have learned so much is such a short time. Thank you all for the wonderful advice!
> ...


I just read page after page from members here about using ereaders to keep patterns handy. Knowledgable up to date folks. I was amazed at how much tech they know and use. Up to date. Not your old lady knitting bag anymore. But I love my knitting bag too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you for saying that you have hundreds of plans. I have so many plans and was feeling like that was odd. Like I should be focused on one. Nice to know overflow is a good thing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

JBrown said:


> I have enjoyed reading these replies, I have been dreading my birthday on the 18th, I will be 80. It sounds so old but I don't feel any different than I did 10 or 15 years ago, my eye sight may not be as good but I hope to correct that with cateract surgery before long. Have crocheted and knitted for as long as I can remember.
> Jalia


I got social security this year and that day I felt old so I looked at the calendar and there was only one box different from the one for the day before and I laughed at myself. I've always thought young for my age so I think in some ways I am younger than a few people I know who are too serious about life. Interest in learning new things and a sense of humor especially about my self keep me from being old.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> When somebody would say he was getting old Dad used to say:
> "Well, it sure beats the alternative-----getting dead!"
> Since handcrafts seem to be enjoying a comeback, especially in the heartland, I think there will be more younger folks knitting or crocheting and where will they get help if not from the "Old Heads" like us?
> 70 and still knitting!
> Well, present project is er, crochet.


My neighbor was called an old lady by a rude boy going by. Well she was not nice when she replied " sure I'm old but You could die young!" I'll never forget the look on his face.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Chava said:


> Don't delay the cataract surgery. A dear friend of mine delayed until he had big goldfish in his tank (instead of guppies!) so he could see them--and he died at 69. So don't wait.
> I have had three cataract operations and two detached retinas--was unable to knit or crochet for a long time. And now I find I can do both, follow instructions, and do needlepoint which for years I thought I lacked vision and coordination for. Do we need a new topic on ways to help read stuff on the computer?


If you get an iPad you can use two fingers to enlarge the print on the screen and get close ups of work people show on the forum. Really neat! And not hard to use.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> Stitched Up said:
> 
> 
> > I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky
> ...


It really is still cool! People are knitting cell phone carriers, ereader covers, wire jewelry, and beaded jewelry on yarn. Old has a way of becoming new. The clothes in the stores today are much like the styles of the sixtys.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> machriste said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should tell your daughter you've changed your mind and instead of knitting you've decided to start a rock band.
> ...


Ozzie Ozborne ...my kind of guy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Rose said:


> A friend and I was teaching some 7+8 graders how to knit and crochet. One of the girls told us she did not need to learnsome old lady craft.


Young people make mistakes as do older people. When I was introduced to quilting I said how can putting geometry figures together br fun? Years later I knew what I didn't know then and regretted not starting back when that lady tried to teach me. But better late than never. That young girl will be one of us one day.and she will eat those words.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

catty1 said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


I take my knitting to all of my appointments and either people admire my project or they tell me what they are working on at home. Imdo that when I see someone doing a project, too. I think it's a conversation starter. Sometimes I have to stop working on my project but I think it's nice to talk to strangers. People are suspect if you just strike up a conversation..they think you want to mug them. My mom sat on a bench at a quilt show and met a nice lady so they chatted but when she left the next lady to sit down acted like mom was not there ...a difference in people. I guess young people might be afraid of being labeled 'old' if they show their interest. Image is very important in the job market. many of them might be 'closet' knitters.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> I have been crocheting since I was 12 years and I am not going to stop now. I enjoy knitting also. The more you knit and crochet keeps "Arthur" from setting in as you get older. I have a crcket and knitting club where I live. My members are 18 to 96 years old. I am proud of them.


My friend said there will always be three men in her life...Ben Gay, Arthur Ritis, and Some Yung Gy


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you thank you thank you for saying that you have hundreds of plans. I have so many plans and was feeling like that was odd. Like I should be focused on one. Nice to know overflow is a good thing.


I have whole looseleafs of patts from the 'net, some of which I will actually make and I would love to have more of the "antique" patterns. I recently took a set of them to a local copyshop and had them comb-bound to make using them easier. 
Grandmom made lace by the furlough and could knit covers for the table with "Bread" or something knit in without even looking. [I have to watch and count.] Well, I have a few good years left, so I am hopeful! I'll knit/crochet until I'm dead; and then I'll go to all those wonderful yarn shops in heaven and craft like crazy!
Angels with red sweaters! Harp covers in Fair Isle! Cable chariot throws, anyone? 
LOL


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Is that a new word? .... OLD!!!!!!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Before I respond to this is anyone offended by discussions of the topic "if angels knit"?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NOT MEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

When I was 21 and knitting a baby sweater for my boyfriend's nephew he said "I thought only old ladies knit". I eventually ditched the boyfriend and kept the knitting needles. That was over 40 yrs ago and still one of my best decisions.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

HA HA


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

This inspired me to start a new topic--

What I kept that was better than an old relationship
I copied this pargaraph to start it.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

DSYNR, I like the thought about yarn in heaven. A member here from michigan told me of a LYS here in my town, (NC). I went there today. Talk about heaven. They sell alot of commercial yarn but even more that they dye themselves. I had to but at least one ball. Then a pair of bamboo needles, then my friend had to drag me out. As for multiple patterns, I've only been into yarn, knitting/crochet for a short time. I already have two+ rooms full of yarn and looking for a second three drawer file cabinet for patterns. Then there are the books.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Aren't sailors knots along the line of fiber arts.


If they're not, someone's missing the boat!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> When I was 21 and knitting a baby sweater for my boyfriend's nephew he said "I thought only old ladies knit". I eventually ditched the boyfriend and kept the knitting needles. That was over 40 yrs ago and still one of my best decisions.


One of my knitting buddies tells of one of her beaux. He came to visit, plopped down on the couch where she'd just finished casting on a few hundred stitches, grabbed her needle and pulled it out of the new stitches! That was the last time she saw him!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> DSYNR, I like the thought about yarn in heaven. A member here from michigan told me of a LYS here in my town, (NC). I went there today. Talk about heaven. They sell alot of commercial yarn but even more that they dye themselves. I had to but at least one ball. Then a pair of bamboo needles, then my friend had to drag me out. As for multiple patterns, I've only been into yarn, knitting/crochet for a short time. I already have two+ rooms full of yarn and looking for a second three drawer file cabinet for patterns. Then there are the books.....


I love my stash of yarn too. Actually, I have been very good lately and I am using a lot of it. I think it might be time to let go again and buy some more.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

i found a ben franklins last week.my hubby bought me a set of bamboo dpns size 5. the store is located in old town,idaho


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Olive from Idaho---
Tell yr hubby I say "Many blessings come upon yr head!" A Big Guy who buys U ndls! What more could a gal want? Does he cook, too? Sigh...


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

olive from idaho said:


> i found a ben franklins last week.my hubby bought me a set of bamboo dpns size 5. the store is located in old town,idaho


I didn't know there were any Ben Franklin's left anywhere. All in the S.F. Bay Area closed years ago. Even our local Woolworth's store in San Carlos closed quite a few years ago. There's nothing really comparable anymore. The local Rite Aid doesn't sell yarn for example. Big Lots hardly has any yarn either. I found this Web site where you can buy Ben Franklin yarn online:

www.benfranklin.com/store/crafts


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

benfranklin.com/store

"Hide not your talents. 
They for use were made. 
What's a sundial in the shade."
Ben Franklin

Definitely worth looking at


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

5nephi said:


> This is where we guys have it made. No one will ever accuse us of being little old ladies that knit. LOL


Thank you, Snephi!!! So true, so true! You guys have it made, indeed! And, by golly, I think I envy you in many ways. Hildy :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> sjbowers said:
> 
> 
> > When I was 21 and knitting a baby sweater for my boyfriend's nephew he said "I thought only old ladies knit". I eventually ditched the boyfriend and kept the knitting needles. That was over 40 yrs ago and still one of my best decisions.
> ...


Was that all she did,stop seeing him? . I could think of a few other things she could of done l.o.l.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay! Move over all you young things!! Here comes Hildy who will be 85 in August and plan to parasail over the Gulf! I am NOT old..85 is the number of birthdays I have had and that's all. Needling is actually secondary to what I do. I am an avid DIYer with a bigger, better workshop than many men. Last year I redecorated 4 rooms, including ceilings and crown molding. I do all lawn and gardening. I climb into trees with a chainsaw to trim limbs, I ride a bike 4 miles a day, I maintain a pool, I was asked by Macy's to do some in-store modeling and declined. I have survived cancer and 3 heart attacks and don't worry about it. I live every day to the fullest as though it may be my last..who knows? I laugh a lot and smile at everyone. Am I bragging? Not at all..I am one lucky broad and I want to inspire you to enjoy life and forget the "number" of birthdays. Send me your 16 yr.olds and see who 'poops' out first! Oh, one thing I'm not is a "neatnik". I call that stuff on my furniture a patina..do not disturb! Happy days to all you young'uns!..all 28,000! Hildy


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Okay! Move over all you young things!! Here comes Hildy who will be 85 in August and plan to parasail over the Gulf! I am NOT old..85 is the number of birthdays I have had and that's all. Needling is actually secondary to what I do. I am an avid DIYer with a bigger, better workshop than many men. Last year I redecorated 4 rooms, including ceilings and crown molding. I do all lawn and gardening. I climb into trees with a chainsaw to trim limbs, I ride a bike 4 miles a day, I maintain a pool, I was asked by Macy's to do some in-store modeling and declined. I have survived cancer and 3 heart attacks and don't worry about it. I live every day to the fullest as though it may be my last..who knows? I laugh a lot and smile at everyone. Am I bragging? Not at all..I am one lucky broad and I want to inspire you to enjoy life and forget the "number" of birthdays. Send me your 16 yr.olds and see who 'poops' out first! Oh, one thing I'm not is a "neatnik". I call that stuff on my furniture a patina..do not disturb! Happy days to all you young'uns!..all 28,000! Hildy


Hello hildy, I have just been inspired by you, thankyou. xxxx
:-D


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hildy3, you are an inspiration. I used to say that some days I feel 80 yrs OLD. Now I wish I could feel as young at heart as you do!. I'm about to turn 53 and refuse to grow up. I don't feel or probably don't act 53. But how does one feel thier age anyway. For me it's a state of mind. Me?, forever young. :thumbup:


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

my husband is the greatest.yes he has a degree in cooking.we went to Walmart and found yarn in carts for clearance.2 skeuns for 1.00 13 skeinsos peaches and cream for seventy-five cents and a dollar.after my teeth cleaning yesterday i lost a crown,he took me to the dentist andhe was pleased the resealing was less than the deductable.after 25 years of marriage he still thinks of me. :lol:


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

My husband of 32 years cooked and cleaned when he could (I mean full time). He forced me to it. I worked full time and he kept schoolteaches hours... It took me three years to give up "ownership' of how clean the house was. When our daughter complained she didn't like the way he cleaned the bathroom, I said "Clean it." Actually, the girl who grew up with Dad cleaning the house in a man's way, he was an ex-marine and you can guess how he cleaned floors, and also didn't like his soups (they were too 'mixed up") grew up to be an excellent housekeeper and YUPY (Young Urban Professional for you down home folks) cook. So what is this having to be a role model business? The one role model we shared was working very hard and she does that too.


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

How offensive ...complicated knitting patterns are as good as a xword...keeps the mind agile I am sure. so keep going ...


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Okay! Move over all you young things!! Here comes Hildy who will be 85 in August and plan to parasail over the Gulf! I am NOT old..85 is the number of birthdays I have had and that's all. Needling is actually secondary to what I do. I am an avid DIYer with a bigger, better workshop than many men. Last year I redecorated 4 rooms, including ceilings and crown molding. I do all lawn and gardening. I climb into trees with a chainsaw to trim limbs, I ride a bike 4 miles a day, I maintain a pool, I was asked by Macy's to do some in-store modeling and declined. I have survived cancer and 3 heart attacks and don't worry about it. I live every day to the fullest as though it may be my last..who knows? I laugh a lot and smile at everyone. Am I bragging? Not at all..I am one lucky broad and I want to inspire you to enjoy life and forget the "number" of birthdays. Send me your 16 yr.olds and see who 'poops' out first! Oh, one thing I'm not is a "neatnik". I call that stuff on my furniture a patina..do not disturb! Happy days to all you young'uns!..all 28,000! Hildy


You are THE BEST! And a lot of fun. I would certainly enjoy being your friend.
Shula


----------



## chocolate (Mar 26, 2011)

At least this keeps us away from the malls and out of the bars!! And keeps us exersizing -with our fingers!! You are only as old as you feel.


----------



## chocolate (Mar 26, 2011)

At least this keeps us away from the malls and out of the bars!! And keeps us exersizing -with our fingers!! You are only as old as you feel.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I checked my needle supply and found it almost totally aluminum, complete sizes on dps, complete sizes and some duplicates on straights--a few variance in length. One very nice wooden circular size 9. One straight plastic needle, size 8. One circular was nicer than the others, shorter and black. I had aluminum crochet hooks, gave one complete set to a friend. There are several small sized metal crochet hooks along with surgical tools in the "useful stuff drawer." I have a pom pom maker, line counters that stay on the needle, a wooden Bates crochet hook size M or 13. unopened, a plastic bag full of holders for yarn in multicolor knittting, with yarn, one stitch holder, and no cable needle, lost the plastic card to measure needle size--other stuff is wandering around the house.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this a plea for more, different needles and hooks? If so, drop by my house in Montreal, and I'll gladly off load some of my too, too many duplicates! :-D

If not, then I'm guessing you posted to the wrong 'topic', but that's OK.



Chava said:


> I checked my needle supply and found it almost totally aluminum, complete sizes on dps, complete sizes and some duplicates on straights--a few variance in length. One very nice wooden circular size 9. One straight plastic needle, size 8. One circular was nicer than the others, shorter and black. I had aluminum crochet hooks, gave one complete set to a friend. There are several small sized metal crochet hooks along with surgical tools in the "useful stuff drawer." I have a pom pom maker, line counters that stay on the needle, a wooden Bates crochet hook size M or 13. unopened, a plastic bag full of holders for yarn in multicolor knittting, with yarn, one stitch holder, and no cable needle, lost the plastic card to measure needle size--other stuff is wandering around the house.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Hildy3
Love your spirit!!!!! and your attitude...Judy in oz


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Since people were listing stashes. I thought I'd find out what people had just for needles--then we could go on to accessories to store things, etc. etc. I am moving from a 7 room apartment to a kitchenette. I think some of you could fill that kitchenette completely! I just think this is interesting.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Chava...you will have more time to knit with downsizing!!!! 
Buy baskets, and you can put your stash in them and put them on top of bookcases...or hang from ceiling....Lots of luck with the move. judy in oz


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Note that plural "bookcases"? Some college volunteers are going through my books--many of which were placed in storage and not brought out--so they can be donated to the August 17 book sale. From a long hall lined on both sides with bookcases, I have one tall TV-stand bookcase thingy, one dresser. Then I need my computer stand. I have a lot of pottery and plants... I don't think they'll let me hang things from the ceiling. I am absoluetly not complainiing. Just telling.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Okay! Move over all you young things!! Here comes Hildy who will be 85 in August and plan to parasail over the Gulf! I am NOT old..85 is the number of birthdays I have had and that's all. Needling is actually secondary to what I do. I am an avid DIYer with a bigger, better workshop than many men. Last year I redecorated 4 rooms, including ceilings and crown molding. I do all lawn and gardening. I climb into trees with a chainsaw to trim limbs, I ride a bike 4 miles a day, I maintain a pool, I was asked by Macy's to do some in-store modeling and declined. I have survived cancer and 3 heart attacks and don't worry about it. I live every day to the fullest as though it may be my last..who knows? I laugh a lot and smile at everyone. Am I bragging? Not at all..I am one lucky broad and I want to inspire you to enjoy life and forget the "number" of birthdays. Send me your 16 yr.olds and see who 'poops' out first! Oh, one thing I'm not is a "neatnik". I call that stuff on my furniture a patina..do not disturb! Happy days to all you young'uns!..all 28,000! Hildy


You go girl!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, Chocolate--
There are nudie bars and singles bars, and strip bars.
I like Knit bars! ROFL
I know. I'm TERRIBLE today. LOL


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Okay! Move over all you young things!! Here comes Hildy who will be 85 in August and plan to parasail over the Gulf! I am NOT old..85 is the number of birthdays I have had and that's all. Needling is actually secondary to what I do. I am an avid DIYer with a bigger, better workshop than many men. Last year I redecorated 4 rooms, including ceilings and crown molding. I do all lawn and gardening. I climb into trees with a chainsaw to trim limbs, I ride a bike 4 miles a day, I maintain a pool, I was asked by Macy's to do some in-store modeling and declined. I have survived cancer and 3 heart attacks and don't worry about it. I live every day to the fullest as though it may be my last..who knows? I laugh a lot and smile at everyone. Am I bragging? Not at all..I am one lucky broad and I want to inspire you to enjoy life and forget the "number" of birthdays. Send me your 16 yr.olds and see who 'poops' out first! Oh, one thing I'm not is a "neatnik". I call that stuff on my furniture a patina..do not disturb! Happy days to all you young'uns!..all 28,000! Hildy


You're kidding right ??? You are a my heroine !!!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Bless you, Hildy1 :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Chava said:


> I checked my needle supply and found it almost totally aluminum, complete sizes on dps, complete sizes and some duplicates on straights--a few variance in length. One very nice wooden circular size 9. One straight plastic needle, size 8. One circular was nicer than the others, shorter and black. I had aluminum crochet hooks, gave one complete set to a friend. There are several small sized metal crochet hooks along with surgical tools in the "useful stuff drawer." I have a pom pom maker, line counters that stay on the needle, a wooden Bates crochet hook size M or 13. unopened, a plastic bag full of holders for yarn in multicolor knittting, with yarn, one stitch holder, and no cable needle, lost the plastic card to measure needle size--other stuff is wandering around the house.


So funny when I use to think most people had a couple of needles and hooks. My stash grew and here I see yours did too. I tell my hubby the knitting fairy brings them when he is sleeping. Guess he's afraid to take naps now


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Chava...you will have more time to knit with downsizing!!!!
> Buy baskets, and you can put your stash in them and put them on top of bookcases...or hang from ceiling....Lots of luck with the move. judy in oz


Some where on this forum we told all the ways we stash our stashes. I like my put yarn in long pillow cases and pretend they are pillows laying around.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Chava said:


> Note that plural "bookcases"? Some college volunteers are going through my books--many of which were placed in storage and not brought out--so they can be donated to the August 17 book sale. From a long hall lined on both sides with bookcases, I have one tall TV-stand bookcase thingy, one dresser. Then I need my computer stand. I have a lot of pottery and plants... I don't think they'll let me hang things from the ceiling. I am absoluetly not complainiing. Just telling.


Find a fiend who likes you enough to store your supplies. Friends don't let friends throw out crafts.
:>)Sorry, I tried to edit and resubmitted


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Chava said:
> 
> 
> > Note that plural "bookcases"? Some college volunteers are going through my books--many of which were placed in storage and not brought out--so they can be donated to the August 17 book sale. From a long hall lined on both sides with bookcases, I have one tall TV-stand bookcase thingy, one dresser. Then I need my computer stand. I have a lot of pottery and plants... I don't think they'll let me hang things from the ceiling. I am absoluetly not complainiing. Just telling.
> ...


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

As you get older and live in a city, much less a college community where many have a three years here and then gone pattern, people shrink and the amount of room they have shrinks. Some, of course have permanently resident 30 plus kids, usually guys. It is a California kid who does have room-- a basement and a garage, and a neice in Vegas who has a shed. A suburban neice can offer a certain amount of room. Basically I am having help to photograph my stuff, and pictures will arrive in this forum when I figure out how to upload to it. I want to change my avatar and add to my pictures and so far I have not succeeded. But I will. According what some of the "younger generation" says, minimalism is the way to live and history is not relevant. I think they call this the new modernism, or the post industrial world. I have other terms for it. Love you all.


----------



## Knitting Nanna in N.Z (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone 
I guess I am (under advice from my family) to join the oldies for knitting group but boy oh boy they sure know where to come when they want special gifts for friends & family babies. i also have great joy in knitting for our local hospital for the Neo-Natel unit mainly hats ,singlets & booties


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

jolly polly Thats a good one, I will have to try that one!
Pokey


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

and that fat is fluff to burp and rock grandbabies on. My daughter told me that when I was the only one who could burp her daughter. She said Angel just didn't like her bony shoulders. Remember in the Bible days when grandmas raised the kids! She said that's why God let us be fat.


----------



## mollie88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have been reading the posts. No one could ever be too old to knit. I started knitting at 25 for my own babies, worked through my 10 grandbabies and lo and behold I am now happily knitting away for my soon to be 4th great-grand baby and loving every minute of it. I'm 88. I love this group. Don't have time to read it every day but I do my best!!!


----------



## mollie88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have been reading the posts. No one could ever be too old to knit. I started knitting at 25 for my own babies, worked through my 10 grandbabies and lo and behold I am now happily knitting away for my soon to be 4th great-grand baby and loving every minute of it. I'm 88. I love this group. Don't have time to read it every day but I do my best!!!


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

Well Im 15 and I love this site!!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Have YOU got a lot of grammas! Have you seen the dead or alive fish hat?


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

glad to have you on this site Happy Knitting Pokey


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome - you are in good hands on this site!



BrieElizabeth said:


> Well Im 15 and I love this site!!


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you all And I hope you all dont mind me being so young!


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

Brie Elizabeth we all love young people. Happy Knitting Pokey


----------



## andreasadat (May 20, 2011)

Brie,
you can't be too young or old to knit. Glad you are here!


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

Aw thank you all! It means a lot!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Glad your here....maybe you can give us some advise....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Those pictures that make knitters look like whistlers mother with knitting needles in hand have given knitters a bad reputation. We might undo that if we used cute young babes sitting around a Parisian out door table making bikinis or such for our PR. Not that all of us are such babes but for public relations it would be closer to truth that old dame in rocker.Yuh think?


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

getting old?. us silver surfers learned to knit many many years before the internet was even invented. and as for getting old, no, we simply need re- potting. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

BrieElizabeth,
Do you knit or crochet? And have you been doing, which ever, for any length of time?



BrieElizabeth said:


> Aw thank you all! It means a lot!!!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

The economy, I believe, is what has sparked the interest of learning some sort of yarn craft. My daughter often says that she wishes she had the time to learn how to knit or crochet. I tried to teach her a few times thru the years, but she never caught on. Now she is super busy with work, a new hubby and a step-son. 

If you shop smart, you can get a pattern and the yarn for a cheaper price than if you bought the item at the store. 


I learned to knit when I was 10, so ) to those that say it is for OLD people.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

rolyn63, not for me..I have a very unfulfilling job, so coming home and being able to be creative in some way is essential for me to keep my sanity, until I leave my job. ;-)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodness, I was an old 8 when I started then. lol...My older cousin taught me to knit. You aren't old until you feel old.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, I was an old 8 when I started then. lol...My older cousin taught me to knit. You aren't old until you feel old.


there is no such thing as getting old. :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, Kimmyz
U brought back memories for me. I used to see the Jewish ladies knitting lace or sparkling purses on the trolley and Third Avenue El when I was a child. I taught myself to knit at age 8 or so and I've been doing it ever since. [I'm 71 now]. The current project is a crochet blankie for daughter made out of several strands of cotton wound together. She said the thread was "ugly" when she saw it on the ball, so I said I'd keep it for myself; but now she thinks the unfinished blankie is beautiful and wants to know when 
MY BLANKIE" will be finished. She's 50 and knits very badly; but CAN SHE COOK!


----------



## conniekroma (Apr 21, 2011)

What's her hobby?


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness, I was an old 8 when I started then. lol...My older cousin taught me to knit. You aren't old until you feel old.
> ...


How about the old saying "You're not getting older, you're getting better"? Aren't we?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I refuse to get old, despite what that *%#* calander says. I may get older, but refuse to grow up, My personal motto.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

catty1 said:


> bily said:
> 
> 
> > This is a much nicer,& more productive than face book and I have learned so much is such a short time. Thank you all for the wonderful advice!
> ...


bily/catty1: There's a knit/crochet page on Facebook; but it doesn't hold a candle [not even a teensy birthday cake one] to KP!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Many people think of knitting as being done by old folks...which is somewhat true, but many of us learned when we were much much younger so we need to keep that tradition alive and teach other younger people....they just wouldn't want to be part of a knitting forum...don't know what they're missing.
> ...


 :thumbup: There are two other ladies who crochet on my commuter bus. I knit + crochet. The last project got too big and heavy to carry around: muh dahlin' dotter's "blankie". I have about an inch of sc and the border and it's all done. the rounds now have over 1500 sts each!
Dsynr


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Your age getting involved. Knitting and crocheting is not an age thing, it's an art, hobby etc. that are done by the young, old, female and male.

Many begin at a young age, I was ten, now I'm a senior citizen.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> ChocPieMom said:
> 
> 
> > ljb9569 said:
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

conniekroma said:


> What's her hobby?


Teasing me! And trying to teach me to cook, too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

mjs said:


> Stitched Up said:
> 
> 
> > I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky
> ...


I dont know any 'younger hobbies' that would create such beautiful and useful pieces. Quilting maybe but older people are considered experienced not senile. People who can't do things criticize people who can. Maybe her daughter who called her old has a case of sour grapes? I know college kids who are communicating on the computer all the time about movies, games and music. So we communicate about things we like. I too knitted and crocheted (stitches) when I was 8 and all through my school years. To each is own. Live and let live. Even if she thought that why offend someone who is happy doing what makes her happy. Rude and unkind. I hope her mom told her to go jump in the lake.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

alucalind said:


> My husband is 72 and he always says Old is one year older than I am. I'm 55 and I still think of myself as a young woman. Old is always one year older..... :>)


I have lately said I am 50 with X bonus years


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I so love reading all your replies and I was just thinking that this forum is a bit "like" meeting at a Starbucks or some other coffee house or tearoom and just sitting around enjoying one another. AND we don't even have to spend money on gas to get there! How about that?!


YES! Love your attitude.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

MAKI said:


> We knitting girls NEVER get old, goodness me, we `mature gracefully`, even with our thinning grey topnots, hairy chins, and a tendency to repeat ourselves,not to mention glasses, false teeth, saying `EH?` when spoken to, walking stick for company, on and on. Never OLD.
> luvya all Maki.


When I see older ladies or gentlemen what I see are brave people using what physical resources they have, daring life to try something with them because they are willing to take on life's challenges. I see kind eyes and gentle words trying to help one another and the next generation as they can. I see smiles and books/ computer imput of "you can tell your old jokes". I see granny/ grampy love for their kin. I see people who don't have to rush to work or play and have time to listen even if hearing is poor. we can not stop what time does to us but we can ignore it because we have a life to live with joy. Thinking about aging physical parts is true but not the picture of people as they totally are. I do not know if Grandma Moses had false teeth or a thinning top knot. I do know she created beauty so she must have seen beauty and that makes her a beautiful person as most older people are.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> T agree with Camilla and Sherryh so true. As I say "Don't let the grey hair fool ya" uh I mean white.


"Just because there is snow on the roof does not mean there isn't fire in the fireplace."


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Many people think of knitting as being done by old folks...which is somewhat true, but many of us learned when we were much much younger so we need to keep that tradition alive and teach other younger people....they just wouldn't want to be part of a knitting forum...don't know what they're missing.
> ...


They don't know how knitting/Crocheting requires concentration, planning, some math skills, sense of color and style, patience, love of sharing. I think technical devices require knowing which buttons to press and I'm not trying to minimize those skills because I don't have them. I'm just saying there are different skills required for knitting/ crocheting and young are so busy they need the tech skills in order to have friends and succeed in the employment arena and doing yarn skills would minimize the time they need to succeed in the tech world. Maybe they do yarn projects at home? College friends use to make things when I was in college years ago.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Judy in oz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kimmyz.....knitting and crocheting are not going by the wayside...the younger set wants to see more modern things, and when they do they are hooked.....I do agree that our quality now is not what it used to be. Fabric or yarns..in local jo-Anns etc. Now we need to "save" for the better quality in a good knit shop.
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> My roommate just turned 42 last month. He could'nt believe how old he is. Where does that leave me about to turn 53 later this month? Hmmm...


I hope it leaves you as happy as when you were 42 also. 53 is 42 with bonus years


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YES. YES! YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## knittycat (Aug 6, 2011)

I will be 60 this coming January and have been knitting since I was a child. I didn't feel old then and don't even now. I find knitting fulfilling and soothing to my soul. I love creating a final product and seeing that it is good! Just like God said when he created the Earth. It IS good!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't even consider 50's old and when I get closer to 60, I'm sure I'll feel the same about my 60's. I don't even know what old is.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> I have been crocheting since I was 12 years and I am not going to stop now. I enjoy knitting also. The more you knit and crochet keeps "Arthur" from setting in as you get older. I have a crcket and knitting club where I live. My members are 18 to 96 years old. I am proud of them.


My friend Helen had a humorous piece about going to bed with Ben Gay and waking up with Arthur Itis. There was another name. Does anyone know the joke and the other name?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, people with those super-high pressure jobs that keep them busy all the time are the one's having the breakdowns, not us knitters.
> ...


So right! They say petting cats is good for people with high blood pressure. I think it's due to repetitive movement. Same for yarn working. It is relaxing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Chava said:


> When my husband died a very good friend said lovingly, "Now you'll be able to move into a smaller place. And first of all, you should get rid of those books. They crowd the place and they're part of the dust problem."
> I kept the books. I kept the apartmentl and refied it so I had a wonderful kitchen, and new floors and windows which I've enjoyed for a long time. Most of the books were packed in the storage locker in large cartons which I do not have the strength to move and sort through. I cannot get at them physically and yes they will be abandoned unless someone will take them to the community book sale.
> Among them are books I really think I want--because of mostly sentimental reasons...
> Most of them either I no longer want or are in seriously deteriorated condition.


[email protected]:com says it costs $12.50 to pay for the postage to send a box of 40 books to groups in Iraq and Afghanistan (paperbacks I think). Maybe your local veterans group would like to send them. It helps troupe morale.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Stitched Up said:
> 
> 
> > I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky
> ...


Vogue knitting magazine has patterns that no old lady would be caught dead in very youth centered. I don't think they would print these if there was not a market of young knitters out there.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Stitched Up said:


> I told my Daughter that I have joined a knitting and crochet forum on line, she remarked straight away "My goodness, you are getting old" !!! Perhaps I should get a younger hobby!! Sky


My daughter hasn't joined herself, but she sure listens when I tell her something new that I learned on here!! She's 20 and has been knitting for 5 years. I taught her and her best friend to knit using Homespun, two strands held together, on size 15 needles. I've since found out that this is considered an "Advanced" yarn. So to answer your question, NO!!! You're not getting old! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, the other name is Charlie Horse, It's so funny. :-D


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, the other name is Charlie Horse, It's so funny. :-D


----------

